# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Mbi origjinën e disa fiseve në Shqipëri

## Eni

*Nikaj*

Kryesisht rrjedhin nga emri i nje bariu, Nik apo Nikoll, i cili me kopene e tij u vendos ne vendin ku sot gjendet ky fis i Shqiperise se Veriut. I biri i tij, Biba, nga ana e vet kishte, tre djem; (Kol, Lek dhe Mark), pasardhesit e te cileve formojne ne fillim te shek.XX tre fiset e medha : fisi i Kol Bibajt me 750 fryme, fisi i Lek Bibajt me 480 fryme dhe fisi i Mark Bibajt me 870 fryme gjithsej. Pervec ketyre presupozohet se me keto jane te afert dhe komunat e Curaj i Poshter (190 fryme) dhe Kapiti (155 fryme)

*Kelmendi*

Nga ky fis , ne vitin 1497 numeroheshin 152 shtepi, dhe ka disa versione mbi formimin e ketij fisi. I pari i fisit, mendohet te kete qene nje bari i quajtur Klement, i cili me vone se bashku me gruan e tij Bubei dhe 20 koke dhen, u ul ne kete zone. Nje version tjeter flet per nje abat katolik, italian i quajtur Abate Clemente.
Paraardhesi i ketij fisi, mendohet te kete patur 7 ose 4 djem. Kater ishin : Selca, Vukli, Nikli dhe Boga, familjet me femije shume,te te cileveformuan fshatrat repsketivisht me emrat e permendur me lart, madje u formua dhe bajraqe, me emrat respektive te fshatrave dhe fisit Kelmendi. Keto kater bajraqe ekzistonin akoma dhe ne shek.XX: Selca me 400 shtepi, Boga me 70, Vukli rreth 100 shtepi dhe Nikli me rreth 150 shtepi.

*Keçi, Lesh Tuzi, Mur Deti*

Saga e formimit te ketyre fiseve eshte ineteresante. Pasi nga to rrjedhin shume fise temevonshme,origjina e te cileve gjendet tek keta tre emra.
Mur Deti kishte dy djem: Pog Guri dhe Dit Muri. Pog Guri po ashtu kishte dy djem (Kol Poga dhe Lek Poga).Keto dy, rezulton se jane dhe paraardhesit e dy fiseve Berisha (Kol Poga) dhe Merturi.
Dit Muri kishte tre djem : Mark Diti, Zog Diti dhe Mir Diti, te cilet ishin paraardhesit e tre fiseve te, Shoshit, Shales dhe Mirdites. Kurse fiset Thaçi dhe Toplana presupozohet se rrjedhin direkt nga Mur Deti.
Sipas nje versioni te sages, duket se vete Mur Deti te kete vdekur i varfer. Djali i pare (Zog Diti) morri si trashegimi tre shale kuajsh; i dyti (Mark Diti) trashegoi shoshin dhe djalit te trete (Mir Diti), nuk i mbeti gje per te trasheguar nga i ati, por vetem nje pershendetje Mirë-dita.
Prejardhja e fisit Keçi nuk dihet, por presupozohet se dhe ky fis te kete qene shqiptar per nga origjina dhe u arratis prej turqve ne zonen sllave Piperi.
Katundi i shqiptarit, Lesh Tuzi, i cili ka ekzistuar ne vitin 1330, shtrihej deri ne kufirin me Zeten. Me kete emer lidhen legjendat e formimit te fiseve Hoti, Kuçi dhe Bushati. Pas shperberjes se katundit te madh, u kufizua dhe zona e ngulimit veror dhe duket, se ne vitin 1455 proçesi i territorializimit se fiseve te shperbera mbaroi. Komuna e Metagushit, e cila ne fillim te shek.XV ekzistonte akoma, humbi se ekzistuari. Komuna e Hotit, kishte bashkuar ne fillim te shek.XV, disa katunde dhe ne keto katunde te bashkuara me 1485, jane numeruar 8 fshatra dhe 134 shtepi.
Paraardhesi i fist Kuçi mendohet te kete qene nje fare Grèa Nemadin. Katundi i permendur gjate shek.XV-XVI u zgjerua me tej, me serbe. Te nguliturit e rinj (nder ta dhe Dobroani, Cigomani, Deljani, Bulatoviæi, Miloviæi etj) u integruan shpejt dhe morren dhe emrin e fisit Kuçi. Ne vitin 1485 Kuçi perbehej prej 8 fshatrash dhe 253 shtepish, kurse me 1497 u shtuan 150 shtepi dhe prej 8 fshatrave, rrodhen, 9 katunde dhe dy fshatra.

Kurse mendohet se prejardhjen fisi *Shala*, e ka nga emri i themeluesit te tij, Shako.

Per *Kastratin* ekziston nje version i preardhjes se fisit prej Krsto-s, por hidhet dhe mendimi se themeluesi i fisit mund te kete qene nje fare, Detali (Delti, Dedli) Bratoshi, i cili ne gjysmen e dyte te shek.XV, se bashku me djemte e tij (Ivan, Nar, Gor, Jer, Gion, dhe Ali) emigroi ne zonen e mevonshme te fisit. Aty , tok me te lindurit e rinj (Pietroviæ, Tutoviæ dhe Pelai) jetonin ne nje shpelle. Banoret e meparshem te zones, u larguan, ne pjesen me te madhe te tyre, dhe mqs familjet e djemve u shtuan shpejt, u detyruan ta ndanin token ne tre pjese : pjesa e pare i ra familjes se Aliut, Gorit dhe Jerit, pjesa e dyte i kaloi familjeve te Palit e Ndokes, kurse pjesa e trete asaj se Ivanit.


_marre nga libri i Karl Kaser "Familie und Verwandtschaft auf dem Balkan" (Familja dhe farefisnia ne Ballkan)
perktheu nga gjermanisht, Eni._

----------


## ornament

Po e nis nga fundi. Nuk eshte çudi qe Napoli te jete qytet themeluar nga "shqiptaret". Kur them shqiptare, nenkuptoj Greket e Vjeter, qe per mua ishin (pjesa dermuese) Pellazge, dmth kishin nje gjuhe te perbashket me ne, ate shqipen. Gjerat shpeshhere jane me te nderthurura sa duken ne siperfaqe. Roma legjendare (me ne veri, dhe me e vjeter) eshte themeluar nga greket, (Enea, pasi braktisi Trojen sipas legjendes) pse jo Napoli.  Na - poli, Polis ne greqisht i thonin Qytet, pra kemi POLIS, POPULUS, POPULL, PJEDH, rrenja eshte folja pjedh. Llogjika e mbeshtet pjedhja eshte faktori baze qe te kemi popull, e pastaj qytet. S'eshte çudi qe NA, te kete kuptimin NA, NEVE, JO (NA), mnjf e jona. Ajo çfare e mbeshtet gjithe kete, jane emertimet e deteve, deti JON (Mare Nostrum) qe lag greqine dhe deti TYREN (TYRRHENIENNE) qe do te thote Deti TYRE. Pra del qe qendra (origjina) ishte greqia, ndryshe do te kishim emra te kundert dmth deti Jon do te ndodhej ne itali dhe Tyren ne shqiperi & greqi. Zbulimet arkeologjike vertetojne te njejten teze, qe qendra e qyteterimit te asaj kohe ishte greqia. Dhe qyteti Marseille ne jug te frances (pra shume me lart se Napoli) eshte themeluar nga greket e vjeter. MARSEILLE - MARSILJA - MARR SJEDHE, pra tregon nje qytet
port, qe ka per burim jete tregetine, marrdheniet tregtare, (marr-sjell).

Persa i perket emertimit ROZAFA, mendoj qe eshte shpjegim i sakte, lidhet me legjenden, sidoqofte edhe ketu gjerat lihen ne plan te pare. Per te kuptuar duhet te zhytemi me thelle. ROZA ç'do te thote, sepse po te jete ROSA = Trendafil ne Lat. dhe FAT = DESTIN atehere s'ka shume lidhje llogjike me legjenden.
Une mendoj qe ROZE do te thote RO = Ron dhe ZE = Zë, pra kemi rron zeri,  kuptojme qe historia s'do te humbe, ajo do te mbetet e perjetshme. Ndersa FAT, ate e dime eshte qe e gjitha kjo ishte e shkruar (ky qe Fati, kundra tij s'dilet), e predestinuar, e parapercaktuar.
Kjo i zhvesh protagonistet nga FAJI, nga pergjegjesia morale, pra e justifikon ngjarjen nga ana morale.

----------


## Seminarist

Po a nuk ishin Albanoit qe themeluan qendrat e qyteterimit grek rreth Romes dhe ne italine e Jugut?

Interesante perse ata quhen Albane! 

Kam ne dore nje artikull mbi kete teme! Nuk e di nese do jete me interes perkthimi!

Vetem mesa di une Napoli (Nea-poli, sikunder njihet nga shumica) do te thote Qyteti i ri!

----------


## Pelasgian

Eni,

A kishe mundur te me besh nje sqarim te ngjajshem per fisin Kalash.

Nese jo diqka konkrete atehere se paku per kohen e tashme. Ku jetojne etj.

Me nderime

----------


## E_dlira P.

o ORNAMENT po edhe thua qe greket e vjeter ishin pellazgj dhe flisnin shqip dhe pastaj thua qe gjithe ato emra vijne nga greqia dhe ato qytete jane themeluar nga greket. Une do te thoja qe emrat vijne nga shqipja dhe qe ato qytete jane themeluar nga shqiptaret. Per me shume sqarime  lexo librin ENIGMA te ROBERT D'ANGELY.
Edhe nje gje tjeter sa per precision. Enea dhe Trojanet nuk ishin greke.


Klod neqoftese ti ke ndonje gje interesante mbi kete teme pse nuk hap nje teme te re? Do te ishte e nevojshme.

Pershendetje

----------


## ornament

E_dlira simpatike, Skenderbeu u tha krutaneve pasi hyri ne kala; Lirine nuk ju a prura une, ate e gjeta ne mes tuaj. Ashtu dhe une çfare shkrova me lart nuk e shpika, as enderova, kur isha ne shqiperi s'kisha me te voglen dijeni çfare ishin pellazget, çfare simbolizonte perkrenarja e Skenderbeut, çdo te thote ALBANAIS, etj, etj. Rastesisht rash ne kontakt me librin e D'Angély, e te tjera botime (ne ate kohe ti duhet te kishe 10 vjeç dhe luje me kuklla), po rastesisht njoha dhe Solange te bijen e tij, pra redaktuesen dhe botuesen e vepres. Ky ka qene si nje shok elektrik rrymen e te cilit doja te mos'fikej, ky qe dhe qellimi i pjesmarrjes ne forumet shqiptare, sensibilizimi i shqiptareve per te shkuaren e popullit tone.
Por nuk mjafton vetem ideja, e cila te jep te drejten te thuash me plot gojen ashtu si ti ; "une mendoj qe ato qytete u krijuan nga shqiptaret dhe jo greket". Nuk mjafton te ma thuash mua kete "çudi", te cilen te duket se e beson, nga qe lexove nje liber (ose gjegjove te flitej per te), sepse une si shqiptar dhe "patriot" te besoj. E rendesishme eshte jo te thuash diçka, por t'ja imponosh te tjereve kete diçka, qe ata ta marrin si te qene, si te vertete. E rendesishme eshte te jesh ti,  AI qe do ta shkruash HISTORINE. Pra zbulimin tend te mos ma thuash mua, ate t'ja u thush italianeve (pasi je dhe ne Milano), t'ju tregosh qe ishim ne qe ju ngritem qytetet, qe i mesuam si te vishnin breket, qe ketej e tutje duhet te korrigjojne enciklopedite dhe librat e historise, etj, etj. Dhe jo vetem kaq, por ata mos te t'marrin per te çmendur. E ben Kete?

Por ka dhe me! Ne librin e tij D'Angély thote qe Napoleon Buanaparti ishte SHQIPTAR, a e beson ti kete ? A ka burr nene ta besoje kete? Ne forum eshte vetem nje person (ndoshta), qe shumica tjeter ordinere e marrin per gjysmak.

tani, diçka mbi çka shkrove, Ku e di ti (a ke prova) qe Trojanet s'ishin Grek ose e anasjellta qe Greket s'ishin Trojane. Kur bisedonte Akili me Prijamin, s'kishin perkthyes qe t'ju sherbente per tu marre vesh. Tjeter, kur ka ndodh lufta e Trojes (qe gjysma e filozofeve greke s'e besonin qe te qe realitet) Hellenet, akoma s'kishin hy ne ato troje. Dhe "greket" vetquhen Hellene, po ashtu si Ne vetquhemi shqiptare dhe jo Albanais.

----------


## shigjeta

ornament kisha nje pyetje jam kurioze, ku bazohesh qe thua se trojanet jane grek?  edhe nga iliada dhe nga shkrime te tjera asnje here nuk kam pare qe  trojanet te ishin grek

----------


## Agim Doçi

ENI!
jE FANTASTIK! Më ke befasuar me saktësinë tënde! Nuk di a do mund të të shpërblej kënaqësinë që më ke dhuruar me këtë material!
Të përqafoj fort e fort
Ägim Doçi

----------


## SyntheticZero

Tema me pelqeu ishte mjaft interesante, une po perpiqem tju sjell fiset apo civilizimet e lashta, duke filluar nga parardhesit tone te lashte Iliret e famshem.


*Iliret* 

Jane nje nder popujt me te lashte te Ballkanit qe banonin ne pjesen perendimore te tij, nga lumi Sava ne veri, deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise ne jug.  Iliret nuk qene te ardhur ne Ballkan.  Ata jane popuj vendas, formuar ne mijevjecarin e III-II pr. L.K.  Mendohet se jane trashegimtare te pellazgeve.  Pasardhesit e Ilireve jane shqiptaret.  Iliret shquheshin si detare shume te zot e luftetare te fuqishem.  Ata ishin bujq e biegtore shume te zot dhe punues te mire te metaleve.  Iliret jetonin ne vendbanime te fortifikuara te ngritura mbi kodra te mbrojtura dhe me pozicione mbizoteruese.  Vendbanimet ruheshin me mure rrethuese qe ndertoheshin me gure te medhenj mesjetare e te papunuar.  Vendbanimet kryesore ishin gaktan (shkoder), tren (Korce) ne Kosove, Lleshan (elbasan), ne Kalivose (Sarande) etj.

Shume shpesh gjejme shkrime ku Iliret jane cilesuar si nje popull barbar qe jetonte kryesisht neper male, i pa kulturuar ne syte e botes antike.  Nderkaq, aq hershem sa viti 384 p.k. Iliret apo "njerzit e veriut" kane kontribuar fushes se filozofise me nje njeri te quajtur Aristotle, qe ne ditet tona konsiderohet si Grek, ne fakt ky vinte nga troje ne veri te Greqise, dhe sic e thashe dhe me pare pervec fiseve Ilire nuk kishte asnje civilizim tjeter ne veri te Greqise.  Aristotle ka qene lindur ne Stagira, on veri-perendim te detit Egje.


Ne truallin e shtirjes se Ilirise u formuan shume fise te cilat ne shekullin V pr. L.K formuan disa shtete, si: mreterija e taulanteve dhe e ardianeve, mreteria dardane dhe mreteria mollose etj.  Ne keto shtete lulezoj nje jete qytetare teper e zhvilluar.  Zhvillim me te madh Iliret e arriten ne shekujt  IV-II pr. L.K.


*Dorianet* 
Jane knsideruar si popull Grek qe kishin marre emrin e tyre nga Dorus, biri i Helenes.  Ato vinin nga Veri-perendimi dhe kane pushtuar Korinthin, me pas Kreten me vitin 1100 p.k.
Duke patur parasysh se Minonean de Mycenaean qene nga popujt e pare te popullonin ballkanin dhe qene me prejardhje ne ndryshme nga Shqiptaret, atehere civilizimi i vetem qe mund te kete egzistuar ne veri te greqise kane qene Iliret.
Ne pergjithsi librat historike i dallojne Dorianet si nje popull Grek gje kjo qe eshte e pamundur sepse po te ishin te tille nuk kishin nevoje te pushtonin vetveten, ashtu sikurse bene Dorianet me Korinthin dhe Kreten.  Per kete arsye ato bene cfare bene, pushtuan cfare ne ditet tona konsiderohet Greqija e Lashte, dhe si do te mund nje popull Grek te kish pushtuan nje zone Greke. GJithashtu Dorianet jane shquar te kene nje fizionnomi tjeter nga Greket.  Ata jane njohur per flokun e tyre me ngjyre te hapur dhe shatelartesi ne trupa, ne krahasim me ato te popujve Greke.
Nga keto fakte mund te konkludohetse: 1. Dorianet vinin nga veriu 2. ishin ndryshe nga Greket 3. Pushtuan Greket me 1100 p.k.. Keto fakte te mbledhura nga iteratura te ndryshme dhe te pranuar nga mijra historiane indikojne se fiset Doriane bejne pjese ne para-ardhesit e cfare mund te quhet sot Shqipetar.
Sa here qe ne nje liber/enciklopedi i referohet nje populli ne veri te greqise duhet te kete lidhje me para-ardhesit tane, per arsye se asnje popull tjeter, si psh. Sllavet, zbriten ne Ballkan vetem ne shekullin e 7.  Duke patur parasysh kete fakt atehere porta te reja hapen per te konsideruar historine tone mjaft te hershme dhe te larmishme.


*Fiset qe luajten rolin me te madh ne historine e Ilirise, jane taulantet, ardianet, dardanet, dalmatet, albanet, pirustet, maloset etj.* 

*Taulantet* 
Banonin ne brigjet lindore te Adriatikut, qe nga Vlora deri ne Durres.  Ky fis permendet qe en shek VI para L.K; ne shek IV para L.K. u vu ne krye te shtetit ilir.
*Enkelejte* Banonin perreth liqenit te Ohrit, ata krijuan dinastine e pare te mbreterise Ilire.  Nje nga qytet e tyre mbante emrin Enkelana.  shqyheshin si peshkatare te zote.
*Dasaretet* Shtriheshin ne brigjet e liqenit Lyhnis dhe ne krahinat e tjera perreth.  Ishin nje nga fiset e medha te Ilirise se Jugut, te permendura ne proshimin e dritherave te bukes.
*Albanet* Banonin ne tokene taulanteve.  Qyteti i tyre kryesor ishte Albanopoli.  ky fis i dha emrin e vet shqipetareve te hershem gjate mesjetes, kur njihen ende si albane dhe arber.
*Ardianet* Fis i madh qe luajti nje rol te rendesishem ne drejtimin e shtetit Ilir.  Shtriheshin rreth gjiut te Rizonit dhe te lumit Neretva.  Paria ardiane kishte nen vartesi nje numer shume te madh fshataresh.  Njihen si detare te zote.
*Dalmatet* Banonin ne brigjet e Adriatikut te mesem.  Qyteti kryesor i tyre ishte Delmini.  Dalmatet ishin te permendur per blegtorine e zhvilluar dhe proshimet e saj, vecanerisht per djathin dhe per punimin e veshjeve te lashta.  Zhvilluan luftera e kryengritje te ashpra kunder pushtuesve romake.
*Dardanet* Fis i madh Ilir qe banonte ne tokat e Kosoves e ne territore te tjera perreth.  qyteti me i rendesishem ka qene damastioni, i cili preu edhe monedha argjendi.  Permenden si luftetare trima dhe xehtare shume te mire.  Ne shek. e III para L. K. krijuan mbreterine e dardaneve.
*Moloset* Nje nga tre fiset kryesore qe banonin ne qender te epirit te lashte.  Du fuset e tjera quheshin kaone dhe thesprote.  Moloset luajten nje rol shume te madh ne organizimin e shtetit te Epirit dhe drejtimin e tij.

----------


## The Dardha

Do te lutesha qe ne kete teme te bisedoni me fakte e jo me hamendje, qe ti mbushni mendjen edhe personit qe ju diskutoni por edhe lexuesve te temave.

----------


## The Dardha

Trualli i banuar sot nga shqiptarët filloi të popullohej shumë herët, që në epokën e paleolitit (gurit të vjetër), mbi 100 000 vjet më parë. Në fillim u banuan to zona që ishin në kushte gjeiografike më të përshtatshme. Në Shqipëri, banimet më të hershme janë vërtetuar në shpellën e Gajtanit (Shkodër), në Konipsol, në malin e Dajtit dhe në vendbanimin e Xarës (Sarandë). Njerëzit primitive jetonin në grupe të veçuara, kryesisht nëpër shpella të thata,, pa lagështirë dhe të mbrojtura nga erërat. Veglat e punës i punonin më gurë stralli dhe më rrallë prej kocke. Prej


Figurë neolitike antropomorfe nga Kosova 
këtyre gurëve me anë të ashkëlzimit nxirrnin pjesë më të vogla e më të mprehta guri për t'i përdorur si gërryese, shpuese etj. Si vende për të përpunuar gurin shfrytëzoheshin hyrjet e shpellave dhe terrenet pranë lumenjeve. Sidoqoftë, veglat e asaj epoke ishin ende të thjeshta dhe të krijuara kryesisht prej guri. Njerëzit primitivë ushqeheshin me produkte të mbledhura në natyrë dhe me gjah kafshësh të egra. Për shkak të kushteve të vështira në të cilat jetonin, njerëzit e paleolitit kanë pasur një mesatare jete shumë të shkurtër, rreth 21-30 vjeç, me një vdekshmëri më të madhe te fëmijët. Lufta e përbashkët për të përballuar jetën çoi në forcimin e lidhjeve të pjestarëve të çdo grupi, në ndryshimin e organizimit të njerëzve primitivë, të cilët nga fundi i paleolitit kaluan në grupime me lidhje gjaku, në martesën me grupe, ku prejardhja e fëmijës përcaktohej vetëm nga nëna. Filloi kështu organizimi i shoqërisë matriarkale, e cila mori formë të plotë në periudha të mëvonshme, 6000-3000 vjet më parë, në epokën e neolitit (guri i ri). Popullimi i krahinave të banuaras sot nga shqiptarët u rrit shumë në periudhën neolitike. Njerëzit filluan të braktisin shpellat dhe të përqendroheshin në vende të hapura. Banorët neolitike përqenin më shumë të ndërtonin kasollet e tyre në fusha dhe në tarraca lumore. Janë të njohura një numër i madh vendbanimesh të tilla në Shqipëri, në Kosovë, në Malë të Zi e në Maqedoni. BBanorët e hershëm, nga jeta endacake e epokës paleolitike, kaluan në vendbnime shpeshherë të qëndruehme, me ekonomi kryesisht bujqësore. Ata njihnin dhe përdornin drithërat kryesore, si elbin, melin, grurin etj. Kjo u shoqërua edhe me lulëzimin e sistemit matriarkal, ku rolin drejtues të ekonomisë e të jetesës e kishte gruaja. Në këtë epokë u kalua në një formë të re martese, në martesën me çifte. 

2. Zbulimet e hershme teknike
Ndër shpikjet më të rëndësishme të epokës së paleolitit është zbulimi i zjarrit, i cili i ndihmoi shume banorët e lashtë për të përmirësuar ushqimin dhe për t'u ngrohur. Pjekja dhe zierja e ushqimit me anën e zjarrit solli ndryshime cilësore në organet tretëse të njeriut. Ndryshimet në ekonomi dhe në organizimin shoqëror të epokës së neolitit ndikuan për zbulime të tjera teknike, të mëdha për lashtësinë. Njerëzit mësuan të punonin enët prej balte, të cilat shpeshherë i zbukuronin me një shije të vërtetë artistike, mësuan të thirrnin dhe thurnin pëlhura që i përdornin për veshje, shtroje e mbulesë, filluan të ndërtonin kasollet e para që kishin dysheme të shtruara me argjil dhe ishin të rrethuara me thupra e kallama të lyera me baltë nga jashtë për t'u mbrojtur nga era e të ftohtët. Në epokën neolitike, veglat e punës, veçanërisht ato prej stralli, u përsosën shumë, në krahasim me epokën e mëparshme. U shpikën vegla të reja pune. Për buarjen e drithit u shpikën gurët e blojës, për punimin e tokës filloi të përdorejk shatii i përgaditur prej brirëve të drerit. Me këta brirë bënin edhe çekanë. Gjuetia e pshkut u rrit dhe u përmirësua me krijimin e rrjetave dhe të grepave për zënien e tij. Po kështu u përgaditën edhe mjete të reja për gjuetinë e kafshëve të egra. Ekonomia në epokën neolitike u gjallërua më tej me zbutjen e kafshëve të egr e kthimin e tyre në kafshë shtëpiake. Ndonëse primitive, gjuetia i ndihmoi njerëzit e kësaj epoke të zbutnin delen, dhinë, kalin, qenin. Të gjitha këto arritje forcuan lidhjet e grupeve gjinore të njerëzve primitivë, përmirësuan lidhjet me grupet e banorëve të tjerë dhe nsitën marrdhëniet e këmbimit në mes tyre, deri edhe në krahina të largëta. Në epokën pasardhëse, në atë eneolitike (të bakrit) 3000-2100 vjet para Krishtit (p.K.) u bënë ndryshime të reja. U krijua ndarja e ekonomisë blegtorale nga ajo bujqësore. Disa grupe banorësh merreshin kryesisht me bujqësi dhe grupe të tjera merreshin me blegtori. Blegtorët qenë më shumë banorë endacakë. Këta filluan të popullonin përsëri shpellat. U krijuan vendbanime të reja edhe në qendra të hapura malore. Buzë lumenjeve u krijuan vendbanime të tipiut palafit, ku dyshemetë e shtëpive viheshin mbi trarë të ngulur në fundin e lumit. Popullimi i krahinave u rrit edhe më shumë. Risi teknike e madhe e kësaj kohe ishte fillimi i punimit të veglave të punës prej bakri. SHoqëria njerëzore hyri kështu në një epokë të re, në atë të punimit të metaleve. Po kështu toka filloi të punohet me parmendë, duke përdorur kafshët tërheqëse,kalin dhe qetë. Ekonomia blegtore i dha përparësi punës së burrave. Filloi të dobësohej sistemi matriarkal dhe rolin e drejtimit në ekonomi dhe në grupet shoqërore filluan ta merrnin burrat. Lindi kështu në epokën eneolitike sistemi patriarkal, i cili u forcua më shumë në epokën e bronzit (2100-1100 p.K.) dhe në atë të hekurit (mijëvjeçari i fundit p.K.). 

3. Pellazgët
Epoka eneolitike karakterzohet edhe nga ndryshime demografike. Në mesin e mijëvjeçarit të tretë p.K. dhe në fillimet e mijëvjeçarit të dytë p.K. erdhën nga stepat e Lihjes grupe të reja popullatash blegtore. Këto u përzien me banorët vendës dhe kështu u krijua bashkësia e re kulturore e popullatës indioevropiane në të gjithë Gadishullin e Ballkanit. Kjo popullsi mendohet të jetë popullsia e lashtë pellazge, për të cilën kanë shkruar shumë autorë të vjetër si Homeri, Herodoti, Tukididi etj. Pellazgët njihen si banorët më të lashtë parailirë e paragrekë, që jetonin në Gadishullin e Ballkanit e në pellgun e Egjeut. Në fillimet e shfaqjes së tyre, pellazgët kishin organizim shoqëror matriarkal. Për karakterin etnik të tyre janë dhënë mendime të ndryshme, ndonjëherë dhe kontradiktore. Që në shek. XVII, veçanërisht në periudhën e Rilindjes Shqiptare, të studiuesit shqiptarë dhe të huaj zotëroi teoria e lidhjes së pellazgjishtes me shqipen. Përkrahës i flaktë i kësaj teorie ka qenë gjuhëtari austriak Han (Hahn). Studiues të tjerë e kundërshtojnë këtë. Gjatë epokës së bronzit filoi procesi i diferencimit etnik të popullatave të Ballkanit Perëndimor. Herodoti, historiani i lashtë grek i shek. V.p.K., jep disa të dhëna për pellazgët që vazhdonin të jetonin në Greqi. Sipas tij, gjuha e pëllazgëve ishte e ndryshme nga gjuha greke. Ata merreshin me bujqësi e detari. Ishin edhe mjeshtër të mirë ndërtimi. Pellazgët ngritën murin që rrethonte Akropolin e Athinës dhe për këtë athinasit u dhanë atyre si shpërblim disa toka në Atikë, të cilat, edhe pse ishin të pavlefshme, ata i kthyen në toka të mira bujqësore. 

(te marra nga arkivat e historis)

----------


## Ryder

Pas renies se perandorise osmane ku edhe greqia po e theksoj greqia se aty e ka edhe origjinen vazdhimi i atij shteti qe ne ate kohe ne parlamentin e pare eshte ndar me 3 vota nga deputetet e asaj kohe qe vendosen qe greqishtja te vendoset gjuhe publike e jo gjuha shqipe....

(me beri shume pershtypje edhe thash ta fusja ne forum)

Patriot deri ne vdekje

----------


## The Dardha

Edhe une e kam degjuar nje fakt te ketille.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Miq të nderuar, ju anëtarë të Forumit,

më falni për vonesën, por sot kisha pak më tepër kohë dhe hasa në këtë temë.

Mjaft interesante e nderuara Eni, madje do të kisha falënderuar sepse këtu edhe vërtetova origjinën time, jam i fisit Kelmend i degës Nikli (tani malazezët e kanë kthyer në Nikçi).
Tani të mos e personalizoj, por në fakt më bëri përshtypje dhe e ndjeva obligim ndaj teje që të shkruaj.

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## gladiator

Ky eshte versioni i Herodotit mbi origjinen e Ilireve. 
Nje Faraon Egjyptian per te z buluar se cila ishte rraca dhe gjuha me e lasht mori dy femije te porsa lindur dhe i tha nje bariu ti marri ne stanin e vet larg njerezve dhe ti mbylli ne nje kasolle ne menyre qe femijet mos te kishin mundesi te degjonin asnje lloji gjuhe .Pas disa vjeteve Faraoni i ben nje vizit stanit ku femijet dhe bariu jetonin ,dhe u habit kur vuri re se femijet kur vinte ora e te ngrenit klithnin fjalen ( BEKOS ) . Faraoni pasi pyeti oborrtaret e vet ata i than qe ( BEKO ) ishte fjala per buken ne gjuhen e Bryges te cilet ishin nje fis Ilir .
Pra sipas Herodotit gjuha Ilire ishte e para qe njeriu primitiv ka folur ,dhe nuk ka prejardhje nga ndonje gjuhe tjeter ,por esht formuar me kalimin e shekujve sipas nevojave te njeriut .
Gj t m .

----------


## gladiator

Butrinti .
U themelua nga heroi Iliro - Trojan Enea .
Gjat udhetimit legjendar drejt Perendimit ,Enea qendroi ne Epir dhe per te marr aprovimin e Zeusit i beri atij nje Ka si flijim .
Kau i plagosur ra ne nje vend te cilin Enea e quajti Buthrotum .
Gj t m .

----------


## Jamarber

MIRDITA
Historiane e gjeografe te vjeter qe jane marre me historine e ilireve,vendin dhe kulturen e tyre,treven e Mirdites,ate te malesise se Lezhes dhe te Matit te mesem,i permendin si vende te fisit Ilir te Pirusteve.Ne kete menyre,ata kufizoheshin:ne veri e verilindje me Dardanet,ne lindje me Penestet,ne jug me Albanet dhe ne perendim me Abrejt dhe Parthnet.Nga mungesa e dokumentave te kohes,gjurmimet e pakta arkeologjike,ne dime pak  per kulturen dhe qendrat urbane te tyre.Megjithate ne shkrimet e historianeve romak  te shekullit te pare te eres sone gjejm te dhena,per karakterin e pirusteve,si njerez punetore,trima e bujare.Pirustet qene banore te nje treve kodrinoro malore,me toka te pakta bujqesore dhe  me pamundesi per zgjanimin e tyne ata u moren kryesisht me blegtori.
Meqenese malet e tyne ishin mineralmbajtese ata u bene mjeshter te nxjerrjes dhe perpunimit te ketij minerali.Ata ishin zejtare te mire te punimit te arit,argjendit dhe bakrit.Ne kohen romake ishin te permendura minjerat e Bulgjrit dhe te Fanit.Afer ketyne vendburimeve te rendesishme jan gjetur dhe mbetjet e furrave te vjetra te ketyre mineraleve.Mbeshtetun ne mjeshterin e tyre,perandori Romak Trajani shpernguli shum Piruste dhe i vendosi ne Transilvani si mjeshtra per nxjerrjen e arit.

----------


## Darius

> E_dlira simpatike, Skenderbeu u tha krutaneve pasi hyri ne kala; Lirine nuk ju a prura une, ate e gjeta ne mes tuaj. Ashtu dhe une çfare shkrova me lart nuk e shpika, as enderova, kur isha ne shqiperi s'kisha me te voglen dijeni çfare ishin pellazget, çfare simbolizonte perkrenarja e Skenderbeut, çdo te thote ALBANAIS, etj, etj. Rastesisht rash ne kontakt me librin e D'Angély, e te tjera botime (ne ate kohe ti duhet te kishe 10 vjeç dhe luje me kuklla), po rastesisht njoha dhe Solange te bijen e tij, pra redaktuesen dhe botuesen e vepres. Ky ka qene si nje shok elektrik rrymen e te cilit doja te mos'fikej, ky qe dhe qellimi i pjesmarrjes ne forumet shqiptare, sensibilizimi i shqiptareve per te shkuaren e popullit tone.
> Por nuk mjafton vetem ideja, e cila te jep te drejten te thuash me plot gojen ashtu si ti ; "une mendoj qe ato qytete u krijuan nga shqiptaret dhe jo greket". Nuk mjafton te ma thuash mua kete "çudi", te cilen te duket se e beson, nga qe lexove nje liber (ose gjegjove te flitej per te), sepse une si shqiptar dhe "patriot" te besoj. E rendesishme eshte jo te thuash diçka, por t'ja imponosh te tjereve kete diçka, qe ata ta marrin si te qene, si te vertete. E rendesishme eshte te jesh ti,  AI qe do ta shkruash HISTORINE. Pra zbulimin tend te mos ma thuash mua, ate t'ja u thush italianeve (pasi je dhe ne Milano), t'ju tregosh qe ishim ne qe ju ngritem qytetet, qe i mesuam si te vishnin breket, qe ketej e tutje duhet te korrigjojne enciklopedite dhe librat e historise, etj, etj. Dhe jo vetem kaq, por ata mos te t'marrin per te çmendur. E ben Kete?
> 
> Por ka dhe me! Ne librin e tij D'Angély thote qe Napoleon Buanaparti ishte SHQIPTAR, a e beson ti kete ? A ka burr nene ta besoje kete? Ne forum eshte vetem nje person (ndoshta), qe shumica tjeter ordinere e marrin per gjysmak.
> 
> tani, diçka mbi çka shkrove, Ku e di ti (a ke prova) qe Trojanet s'ishin Grek ose e anasjellta qe Greket s'ishin Trojane. Kur bisedonte Akili me Prijamin, s'kishin perkthyes qe t'ju sherbente per tu marre vesh. Tjeter, kur ka ndodh lufta e Trojes (qe gjysma e filozofeve greke s'e besonin qe te qe realitet) Hellenet, akoma s'kishin hy ne ato troje. Dhe "greket" vetquhen Hellene, po ashtu si Ne vetquhemi shqiptare dhe jo Albanais.



Thuaj shyqyr qe ke pothuajse kater vjet qe sje futur  ne kete forum se me kete shkrim qe ke bere ketu i ziu ti se cfare do degjoje (lexoje). Sa keq me vjen per ty qe kur ke qene i vogel ske ditur asgje nga historia e vendit tend.

----------


## Kreksi

> Ky eshte versioni i Herodotit mbi origjinen e Ilireve. 
> Nje Faraon Egjyptian per te z buluar se cila ishte rraca dhe gjuha me e lasht mori dy femije te porsa lindur dhe i tha nje bariu ti marri ne stanin e vet larg njerezve dhe ti mbylli ne nje kasolle ne menyre qe femijet mos te kishin mundesi te degjonin asnje lloji gjuhe .Pas disa vjeteve Faraoni i ben nje vizit stanit ku femijet dhe bariu jetonin ,dhe u habit kur vuri re se femijet kur vinte ora e te ngrenit klithnin fjalen ( BEKOS ) . Faraoni pasi pyeti oborrtaret e vet ata i than qe ( BEKO ) ishte fjala per buken ne gjuhen e Bryges te cilet ishin nje fis Ilir .
> Pra sipas Herodotit gjuha Ilire ishte e para qe njeriu primitiv ka folur ,dhe nuk ka prejardhje nga ndonje gjuhe tjeter ,por esht formuar me kalimin e shekujve sipas nevojave te njeriut .
> Gj t m .


Fjala eshte per Ramsezin II qe kishte marrur nje princesh Hittite e qe me siguri ajo femiut te saje i ka mesuar gjuhen e saje hititte  pra femiu thrriste "bukos" e jo bekos...

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> ornament kisha nje pyetje jam kurioze, ku bazohesh qe thua se trojanet jane grek?  edhe nga iliada dhe nga shkrime te tjera asnje here nuk kam pare qe  trojanet te ishin grek


Ornamente ka shum te drejte.Sa per dijeni Akili (aq i lehti)ishte  epiriot.Paraardhesi i Piros. Dhe Homeri (Pisistrati, si perkthyes)sqaron se ishte nga korfuzi.( i njohur si I MIRI) :xhemla:

----------

